# ssd hard-disk e partizione home

## darkmanPPT

volevo comperarmi un hd ssd e ovviamente reinstallare tutto.

mi chiedevo,

dato che è un pc che uso solamente io, ha ancora senso fare una partizione /home separata da quella che contiene "/"?

a me avevan sempre suggerito di fare la /home separata perchè, nel caso si rovinasse qualche pezzo di HD, una delle due sarebbe rimasta leggibile. (magari mi si rompeva qualcosa su "/" ma almeno mi salvavo i dati di "/home".)

ora però gli ssd sono ad indirizzamento diretto, se non erro.

dunque non ci sono problemi derivanti dalla testina.

secondo voi ha ancora senso fare due partizioni "/" e "/home"?

beh, chiaro che poi mi rimarrebbe un sistema solo con "/" (cioè tutto) e "swap".

mi chiedo se la swap non possa dare problemi all'ssd. voi che dite?

----------

## djinnZ

la swap si, crea problemi.

Per la home ti sei già risposto da solo, ma il problema non è che il pc lo usi solo tu (semmai è nel caso opposto che la home seprata è inutile) è valutare quanto sia importante il contenuto di home e che differenza c'è nei cicli di scrittura.

Si mette separata perché , in caso di problemi con il sistema, formatti e reinstalli senza preoccuparti di salvare nulla.

Ma se serve solo a contenere la cache del browser ... inutile tenerla separata. Forse potresti pensare di mettere i documenti in una partizione separata.

C'è già il megathread sulle partizioni...

----------

## bandreabis

A questo punto mi sorge una domanda (purtroppo OT): conviene avere SSD? Meglio gli HD ibridi?

----------

## djinnZ

per me restano un inutile orpello, ma aggiorno tutti i giorni gentoo, o comunque molto spesso.

Sui portatili sarebbe utilissimo il doppio HD ma devi tirar fuori una barca di soldi.

Avevo letto di adattatori per piazzarne due nello stesso slot ma mi pare una cavolata.

Con gli ibridi non puoi gestite due volumi uno ssd ed uno hd e la parte ssd è sotto dimensionata (4/8GB sapevo).

@darkman: sull'hd la testina può grattare il disco sull'ssd la cella di memoria si fulmina dopo un tot di scritture. Sostituisci i problemi meccanici con quelli per elettromigrazione. La vera differenza dovrebbe essere questa: immaginiamo che sei al mare, su una sdraio, dopo un poco ti addormenti e il portatile ti cade a terra; l'HD per il colpo ha eccellenti possibilità di rompersi al contrario dell'SSD.

----------

## xdarma

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> mi chiedo se la swap non possa dare problemi all'ssd. voi che dite?

 

In caso tu debba creare e usare la partizione di swap, puoi comunque impostare il flag "discard" nelle opzioni di fstab.

Dal manuale di swapon

 *Quote:*   

> -d, --discard
> 
>               Discard  freed swap pages before they are reused, if the swap device
> 
>               supports the discard or trim operation.  This  may  improve  perfor‐
> ...

 

Ovviamente il tuo disco deve supportare il TRIM e devi usare un kernel "recente".

Magari ti torna utile per il suspend-to-disk.

Se hai paura di consumare i tuoi cicli di scrittura "da entrambe le parti" puoi sempre modificare lo swappiness, anche se penso tu l'abbia già fatto  ;-)

----------

## darkmanPPT

ringrazio per le risposte.

oramai, mi par di vedere, tutti gli ssd supportano il trim. ext4 supporta il trim per gli ssd.

riguardo la swap, eh.. bella rogna.

diciamo però che con 4gb di ram, ho notato che non mi serve tanta swap. 

la uso decisamente molto poco (ho impostato la swappiness a 1)

normalmente uso 1.4/1.7 gb di ram. (con firefox, thunderbird, kde, e qualcos'altro aperto)

sforo i 4 quando apro la virtualmachine (virtualbox).

io penso che gli ssd valgano la pena.

rimango di questa idea perchè oramai oggi, con 4gb di ram riesci a fare tutto e la swap la usi davvero poco.

anzi, di più. molti pc moderni hanno più di 4 gb di ram.

riguardo ai cicli di scrittura. eh...

in "teoria" v'è scritto 2 milioni di ore di funzionamento prima del 1o guasto, presupponendo qualche GB di scrittura al giorno.

dunque, credo, per un utlizzo (in scrittura) molto basso come il mio, credo che durerà abbastanza.

conosco gente che li usa e non ho ancora sentito parlare di HD andati a donnine.

sperem bene.

----------

## djinnZ

Si vede che non hai da copiare da un pc all'altro un dinosauro contabile con migliaia di file come me.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Per me, da soli, restano un modo per programmare la vita del pc.

Avere un sdd per il sistema, che nonostante tutto potrei aggiornare settimanalmente, sarebbe bello. Per i dati con i movimenti che faccio (10GB di impegno disco, tutti i giorni, sempre gli stessi file) non credo che dovrebbe durare molto..

Tieni presente che tu ti sei posto il problema ed usi gentoo (quindi ext4, flag trim sono normali), pensa al normale utonto con widozz o qualche ciofeca in stile fedora/centos (che richiede salti mortali solo per poter usare xfs al posto di ext3, figurarsi aggiungere flag in fstab)...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## xdarma

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> oramai, mi par di vedere, tutti gli ssd supportano il trim. ext4 supporta il trim per gli ssd.

 

A causa di un problema "oscuro" sono passato da ext4 a xfs. Sono trascorsi quattro mesi e fino adesso funziona.

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> normalmente uso 1.4/1.7 gb di ram. (con firefox, thunderbird, kde, e qualcos'altro aperto) sforo i 4 quando apro la virtualmachine (virtualbox).

 

Temo tu debba aggiungere ram o usare lo swap.

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> io penso che gli ssd valgano la pena.
> 
> rimango di questa idea perchè oramai oggi, con 4gb di ram riesci a fare tutto e la swap la usi davvero poco.

 

Anch'io penso che valgano la pena, ma per i tempi di accesso/latenze. Qualcosa tipo "warp-izzato" :-)

Secondo me, su computer obsoleti, ti permettono di avere ancora prestazioni decenti allungando, di fatto, la vita del computer.

Il disco vecchio lo puoi sempre trasformare in unità esterna USB, così mantieni la possibilità di salvare grosse moli di dati.

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> conosco gente che li usa e non ho ancora sentito parlare di HD andati a donnine.
> 
> sperem bene.

 

Allora, forse sono il primo che conosci. SSD a donnine ma non per cicli di scrittura: ho spento il pc normalmente e quando l'ho riacceso il disco era sparito.

Il vecchio disco trasformato in unità esterna torna utile come backup :-)

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *Quote:*   

> ho spento il pc normalmente e quando l'ho riacceso il disco era sparito.
> 
> Il vecchio disco trasformato in unità esterna torna utile come backup 

 

con che marca/modello ti è capitata la cosa?

io ho preso un ocz agility 3 da 240gb

----------

## xdarma

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> con che marca/modello ti è capitata la cosa?
> 
> io ho preso un ocz agility 3 da 240gb

 

È un OCZ ma della serie Petrol.

Era il più economico e nonostante ci fossero molte lamentele nei forum ci ho provato ugualmente.

Come prevedibile, è andata male. Se non altro, si è rotto proprio durante la fase di "testing" e non in "produzione".  ;-)

----------

## darkmanPPT

lo ssd non mi è ancora arrivato, dunque chiedo ancora.

ho notato, girando quà e là su internet che sconsigliano di mettere l'opzione di trim ("-discard") su ext4 

ma di chiamare invece la funzione ioctl del kernel fstrim, impostandola, tipo, da cron con scadenza settimanale o giornaliera.

qualcuno ne sa qualcosa al riguardo?

cosa sia meglio o peggio non mi è chiaro.

più o meno, da quel che ho capito, è che se usi l'opzione di trim su ext4, poi il filesystem è più lento in "cancellazione dati", in quanto ogni volta che cancella, lancia il trim.

inoltre avevo una domanda al riguardo. ma dunque, xdarma, consigli xfs invece di ext4 ?

da quel che ho capito xfs è utile se si hanno file grandi (non è il mio caso. trattasi di pc ad uso più che altro personale/domestico o al più simulazioni).

che problemi avevi riscontrato con ext4?

grazie

----------

## xdarma

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> ho notato, girando quà e là su internet che sconsigliano di mettere l'opzione di trim ("-discard") su ext4 
> 
> ma di chiamare invece la funzione ioctl del kernel fstrim, impostandola, tipo, da cron con scadenza settimanale o giornaliera.

 

credo aumenti le prestazioni "generali" dell'SSD, per contro devi programmare la fase di "trim". Dipende dalle prestazioni che hai e dall'uso che ne fai. Su un portatile, dubito resti acceso durante la notte, quindi credo ti convenga iniziare le prove con "discard" abilitato. Se è lento come la morte prova a disabilitare il discard e a programmare il trim.

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> inoltre avevo una domanda al riguardo. ma dunque, xdarma, consigli xfs invece di ext4 ?
> 
> da quel che ho capito xfs è utile se si hanno file grandi (non è il mio caso. trattasi di pc ad uso più che altro personale/domestico o al più simulazioni).
> 
> che problemi avevi riscontrato con ext4?
> ...

 

Il motivo del problema non sono riuscito a capirlo. Il kernel andava in panic perché non riusciva ad accedere al disco.

O qualcosa del genere. Ho provato a fare delle ricerche utilizzando il messaggio che appariva al crash ma la causa non era univoca. Durante i test ho creato una partizione nuova con etx4 su un disco meccanico funzionante e si è ripresentato il problema. Ho provato a passare tutto su xfs e sta ancora funzionando.

Non ti consiglio xfs, ti voglio solo ricordare che puoi scegliere.

Sulle prestazoni: magari ti sto dicendo una baggianata ma con le prestazioni che ha un SSD credo non si noti la differenza tra un filesystem e l'altro. Ovviamente ci sono, ma credo siano trascurabili. Per cui dicorsi tipo: va meglio con i file grandi, con i file piccoli, frammenta poco, ecc. sono "sottigliezze" da disco meccanico, gli SSD ti risolvono questi dubbi. Hanno altri problemi, ma puoi formattare con il block-size più piccolo possibile, abilitare il discard e ti dimentichi il filesystem che stai usando.

Occhio che probabilmente mi sbaglio, pensaci su  ;-)

----------

